# "if you shoot it, you mount it" buck rule



## ryano (Nov 6, 2007)

anyone here that is in a club have this type of rule?

does it seem to work to protect the young'uns? 

lookin for some feedback here.

thanks!


----------



## hevishot (Nov 6, 2007)

....not sure, Im in an "if its brown, its down" club....


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 6, 2007)

hevishot said:


> ....not sure, Im in an "if its brown, its down" club....



How'd that fawn mount turn out?


----------



## hevishot (Nov 6, 2007)

spotty at best...


----------



## burkecountydeer (Nov 6, 2007)

No im not . I shoot every living thing I see . And leave it in the woods .


----------



## Jim H (Nov 6, 2007)

I have hunted at more than 1 club that have qdm rules, but more than once they have said if you shoot it and it is atrophy to you it is okay. In particular I shot what in my opinion was a monster 8pt that many other members said was borderline. But because I was getting it mounted no one even second guessed me taking the shot.
But this particular club also lets youshoot any deer you want if you have never killed a deer.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 6, 2007)

hevishot said:


> spotty at best...


----------



## hevishot (Nov 6, 2007)

Jim H said:


> I have hunted at more than 1 club that have qdm rules, but more than once they have said if you shoot it and it is atrophy to you it is okay. In particular I shot what in my opinion was a monster 8pt that many other members said was borderline. But because I was getting it mounted no one even second guessed me taking the shot.
> But this particular club also lets youshoot any deer you want if you have never killed a deer.



I like this......


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 6, 2007)

i think it makes sense, if you are looking at managing your heard.  if they choose not to mount it, kick them out.  set the guidelines out before they join and anyone that doesn't adhere to them is shown the door.  the only exception would be for cull bucks...as long as they are over 3.5 years old and are sure that they are not going to be what the club is looking for....but this is best suited if your club has multiple cameras on the property, that way, the members will know which bucks are shooters and which can be taken off, at no penalty.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 6, 2007)

yep if we shoot a buck we put it on the wall and yep it definitely saves the younger deer


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll make sure I never borrow a 20 from any of you guys..might loose a friend for life if I forgot to pay it back...



I've never mounted a deer, my pref is to just skull cap em...


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 6, 2007)

We have it, but the club let me slide on one just this weekend....I thought I was on a doe , and it turned out to be a forkhorn  I am getting abused by the other members pretty badly, but they know I made an honest mistake...one I won't make again....and I did teach the other members a valuable lesson too.

When you are after the big boys, you need to quit a little earlier in the evening.


----------



## ryano (Nov 6, 2007)

MCBUCK said:


> We have it, but the club let me slide on one just this weekend....I thought I was on a doe , and it turned out to be a forkhorn  I am getting abused by the other members pretty badly, but they know I made an honest mistake...one I won't make again....and I did teach the other members a valuable lesson too.
> 
> When you are after the big boys, you need to quit a little earlier in the evening.



done the same thing last weekend..........except my forkhorn was missing a horn on one side and I seriously shot it for a doe............currently there is nothing in my club that says I couldnt but Im a little upset one of my buck tags are gone now. I think an exception is definitely in order for those type of mishaps...........it happens.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Nov 6, 2007)

It works great if you specify what kind of mount. Cut the horns off and put them on a plaque, europian mount or shoulder mount. You spen $300 + dollars on a shoulder mount, you think before you shoot. I have seen it work but you need to have a large tract of land. It would do no good if your neighbors are shooting what you let walk. I have also seen other things work. 15 inch spread and $100 an inch for anything that is under, and 4 points or more on one side and $100 a point for anything less. Good Luck. Hope this helps. Tim

I have also seen $50 for each button head along with the above mentioned rules.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 6, 2007)

MCBUCK said:


> We have it, but the club let me slide on one just this weekend....I thought I was on a doe , and it turned out to be a forkhorn  I am getting abused by the other members pretty badly, but they know I made an honest mistake...one I won't make again....and I did teach the other members a valuable lesson too.
> 
> When you are after the big boys, you need to quit a little earlier in the evening.



No thats it...your out....


----------



## ryano (Nov 6, 2007)

TrophyHunterNGa said:


> and 4 points or more on one side and $100 a point for anything less. Good Luck. Hope this helps. Tim



good post.............and I think the 4 on one side is a great rule with the exception of those super nice 1.5 year olds that are sporting 8 and 9 point racks already being legal. Our club has a few of those running around.

by "shoot it, you mount it" Im talking shoulder mount.........like you said, I think it makes one think before they shoot if its gonna cost them 300.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 6, 2007)

3and8fan4ever said:


> by "shoot it, you mount it" Im talking shoulder mount.........like you said, I think it makes one think before they shoot if its gonna cost them 300.




i agree, it makes people really think about it.  that's  the beauty of so many clubs, some have the rules and some don't....you get to choose how you want to hunt and determine which club to go with based on similar views.  there isn't a right or wrong answer, just best to be with a group of like minded individuals and have the rules stated, prior to making a commitment.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 6, 2007)

I've hunted on a few places like that.  IMO, it makes a hunter second guess himself too much.

If a deer comes out and lolly-gags in a food plot for 15 minutes, then fine, thats great, you have plenty of time to think about it.  But if a 95" 8 pointer that weighs 220 lbs comes busting through the woods chasing a doe and you barely get him stopped before he takes off again, and he fools you a little and you shoot him...  then do you regret shooting him when you get down to him?

I have regretted one deer that I have killed in my life and I think its an awful feeling.  I take the responsibility associated with killing any deer very seriously, and I do not like the feeling of regret after I kill a deer.

However, I also realize that I'm very fortunate to hunt all private land where restrictions are not placed on me by others, but rather only by myself, and they can be broken at anytime.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Nov 6, 2007)

The 4 on one side was along with the spread rule. You shoot a 13 inch 6 pointer with 3 on each side, it cost you $100 for the 1 point it was short, plus $200 for the 2 inches it was short on the spread. $300 total. Goes into a fund to buy seed and fix gates and post signs.


----------



## LJay (Nov 6, 2007)

TrophyHunterNGa said:


> The 4 on one side was along with the spread rule. You shoot a 13 inch 6 pointer with 3 on each side, it cost you $100 for the 1 point it was short, plus $200 for the 2 inches it was short on the spread. $300 total. Goes into a fund to buy seed and fix gates and post signs.


Glad I ain't in one of them kind of clubs.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> .  But if a 95" 8 pointer that weighs 220 lbs comes busting through the woods chasing a doe and you barely get him stopped before he takes off again, and he fools you a little and you shoot him...  then do you regret shooting him when you get down to him?
> .



most people who are practicing qdm would regret shooting a 95" deer....it's just not what they are looking for...not a trophy in their mind.  after practicing qdm for several years, when that buck comes running through the woods, you are going to know if he has an extra 30 inches of horn on him, so it's not that big of a deal.  i would much rather pass on a deer, only to later realize that he was bigger than i thought. than to mistakenly shoot a 2.5 year old buck that has potential.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 6, 2007)

LJay said:


> Glad I ain't in one of them kind of clubs.




that's why we have choices....everyone has different views and you need to find a club where everyone is in agreement....it works great for both types.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 6, 2007)

rex upshaw said:


> most people who are practicing qdm would regret shooting a 95" deer....it's just not what they are looking for...not a trophy in their mind.  after practicing qdm for several years, when that buck comes running through the woods, you are going to know if he has an extra 30 inches of horn on him, so it's not that big of a deal.  i would much rather pass on a deer, only to later realize that he was bigger than i thought. than to mistakenly shoot a 2.5 year old buck that has potential.



I agree its not what most of them are looking for.  But, its an extremely tough call in that situation.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 6, 2007)

My experience with those rules is that there is a lot of "slippage".

Depends on whose son shoots the six pointer. All of a sudden it goes from being an expensive mistake to the buck of a lifetime.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Nov 6, 2007)

LJay said:


> Glad I ain't in one of them kind of clubs.



No JOKE!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 6, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> But if a 95" 8 pointer that weighs 220 lbs comes busting through the woods chasing a doe and you barely get him stopped before he takes off again, and he fools you a little and you shoot him...  then do you regret shooting him when you get down to him?



I shot a small 8 several years back that I would have sworn was bigger and a wall hanger...he was not and I regretted shooting him. woody found me a cape and I ended up putting him on the wall a few years later and am happy that he is on the wall, but still would rather have seen him in a year or 2. this was three years or so after I shot him


----------



## burkecountydeer (Nov 6, 2007)

Thats a good deer jim  I would have mounted him !


----------



## ryano (Nov 6, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> I shot a small 8 several years back that I would have sworn was bigger and a wall hanger...he was not and I regretted shooting him. woody found me a cape and I ended up putting him on the wall a few years later and am happy that he is on the wall, but still would rather have seen him in a year or 2. this was three years or so after I shot him



I would have that buck mounted without question if I had been the lucky one JT.

what Im talking about is protecting the little guys like these.


----------



## MKW (Nov 6, 2007)

*not me*

I could not shoot any deer at a club with this rule cause I don't shoulder mount any deer that I kill. I will mount 'em if my kids kill a nice one, but not my deer. I guess if you killed one that almost anyone would mount, they'd let you slide if you didn't mount it. I didn't mount this GA deer, but nobody said I shouldn't have shot him. (yes, those are 12" floor tiles!) I just don't care anything about mounting them. I get to carry these antlers around all the time to show people and I couldn't do that if it was shoulder mounted.
Mike


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 6, 2007)

ryan, those, and the one I killed, have to be passed on to get big bucks


----------



## pfharris1965 (Nov 6, 2007)

*...*

Yes...it saves the younger bucks...members are limited to one buck but they can kill whatever they want that is state legal (we are in Talbot...a QDM county)...our rules are as follows:

Kill Limits

10.1. Deer
<O</O
10.1.a The following kill limits apply to members, member dependents and guests.
<O</O
10.1.b ANYONE violating the rules on kill limits will be immediately evicted from the club and its leases with absolutely no refund of dues or guest fees. Members will be held accountable for the actions of their spouses, children and guests.
<O</O
10.1.c A deer killed by a guest or dependent of a member does not count towards the member’s deer kill limits.

10.1.d One (1) buck per season is allowed for anyone with the privilege of hunting the club lease. The buck must be a minimum of 4 points on 1 side one inch or longer. Upon the killing of a buck, the person killing the buck must pay a club fee of $150.00 which will be refunded in full upon presenting valid proof of a shoulder mount to Club Management. (Writing a check and having the club hold it is an acceptable means of paying the fee.)<O</O
<O</O
10.1.e Button bucks shall not be shot; however, sometimes accidents do happen. Any member shooting a button buck shall be subject to the following schedule of fines:
<O</O
10.1.e.i. First offense – $50
<O</O
10.1.e.ii. Second offense – $100 and possible eviction from club at Club Management discretion


----------



## formula1 (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: Mount rule*

It might work in some scenarios, but I doubt it.  In most cases, the guys just won't bring 'em out.  Most of you will say, "there is no one on my club that would do that".  How do you really know?

MCBUCK, I commend you for bringing yours out! Just one question, where were those new Nikons???


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 6, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> I shot a small 8 several years back that I would have sworn was bigger and a wall hanger...he was not and I regretted shooting him. woody found me a cape and I ended up putting him on the wall a few years later and am happy that he is on the wall, but still would rather have seen him in a year or 2. this was three years or so after I shot him


I'm in the same boat.  this one is going on the wall, but it was kind of a toss up because I thought he was a good bit bigger.  I regretted shooting him for an hour or two, but I got over it.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Nov 6, 2007)

MKW said:


> I could not shoot any deer at a club with this rule cause I don't shoulder mount any deer that I kill. I will mount 'em if my kids kill a nice one, but not my deer. I guess if you killed one that almost anyone would mount, they'd let you slide if you didn't mount it. I didn't mount this GA deer, but nobody said I shouldn't have shot him. (yes, those are 12" floor tiles!) I just don't care anything about mounting them. I get to carry these antlers around all the time to show people and I couldn't do that if it was shoulder mounted.
> Mike



I woulda let him walk .


----------



## ryano (Nov 6, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> ryan, those, and the one I killed, have to be passed on to get big bucks



the buck in your picture is a big one to me


----------



## pfharris1965 (Nov 6, 2007)

*...*



3and8fan4ever said:


> the buck in your picture is a big one to me


 
That is exactly the reason that we have our club so that you can kill whatever you want within the law...

That way a person that does not have antlers on the wall can shoot the 13" basket rack as long as they plan to mount it...heck I shot one in 2005 because I did not have antlers on the wall above a 4 pointer (which was my first deer ever)...this way you do not have to make a kid pass on a buck...helps keep them interested.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 6, 2007)

3and8fan4ever said:


> the buck in your picture is a big one to me



nothing wrong with that, but you would not wanna be in a club that says its not big enough


----------



## capt stan (Nov 6, 2007)

LJay said:


> Glad I ain't in one of them kind of clubs.


  I'll second that.

 If you want a club with a lot of rules more power to you. Enjoy it to the fulest.  I support your right to hunt that way if ya'll wish!!!

I don't want to think about how much this deer is gonna cost me if I shoot it How can you ever relax and enjoy the hunting when it's always gonna be about money

Lease fees
gas
foodplots
new camo
fines for wrong deer
scents and all the other make um' rich gimmicks
must mount buck
worry about members thoughts
ect ect ect

What happened to hunting for fun some fine eating enjoying the outdoors and relaxing?  Seems in the last ten years or so it's only about the score of the rack that counts for a lot of folks any more


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 6, 2007)

btw, we dont have a lot of rules and would not fine someone for mistakes.

basically the 5-6 of us have the same idea...to grow bigger bucks and try to stick with it


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 6, 2007)

capt stan said:


> I don't want to think about how much this deer is gonna cost me if I shoot it How can you ever relax and enjoy the hunting when it's always gonna be about money



I guess for some the Money does make it interesting..and that is indeed arlight...

but I got the stink eye once for shooting a basket 8...and I just don't care to hunt with folks that feel THAT strongly about it...and again I'm all for QDM, I just don't feel its the MOST important factor...I rather have good members and good relationships...than one more year on a buck..


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 6, 2007)

Man, the more I read this the more I am glad I can hunt my property.  I shoot deer for meat.  Occasionally I get a nice buck and I shoot does.  I have shot a couple that LOOKED bigger than I thought, but they still tasted good.  I have not shoulder mounted anything.  If I get a monster, I very well may..

I just can't imagine a "Club" making people mount what they shoot.  I guess that is there way of ensuring people shoot big deer.  JUst too many rules out there already.


----------



## DaGris (Nov 6, 2007)

My wife has been hunting for two years....she has shot three deer and they have gotten bigger each time...doe, 3 pt and this year a 5 pointer.......someone earlier said something about a 95" deer...If she shoots a 95" deer, its going on the wall!...you can count on that....I shot a half way decent 6 pointer this year,,,...she said if she shot it, we would have mounted it..........


----------



## ryano (Nov 6, 2007)

my original post was



3and8fan4ever said:


> anyone here that is in a club have this type of rule?
> 
> does it seem to work to protect the young'uns?
> 
> ...



and this couldnt be any further  than the way its going now.

if you hunt a place that makes you happy and lets you shoot whatever you want then good for you..........I too am in the same kinda club.

with that said, if you shoot every thing with horns you see, at some point, there will be no future left........if thats ok with you then great.

scores on racks mean nothing to me.........I have never even killed a big buck..........the one JT is holding up is one I would proudly shoulder mount.

Im just looking for feedback...........no need in the brow beating IMO.

thanks!


----------



## Wang Dang (Nov 6, 2007)

Before the current state regulations on bucks, I was in a club that had a policy of letting us kill one buck we did not have to mount but if we killed a second one we had to mount it.  It worked well.  We wanted some type of buck rule but we wanted the individual hunter to decide what buck was worthy of getting mounted instead of having a spread rule or number of points rule.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Nov 6, 2007)

3and8fan4ever said:


> my original post was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 6, 2007)

3and8fan4ever,
  I guess some of us are giving feedback as to how we would feel about such a rule..if thats not what you were looking for ..I apologize..

*No* we do not have a Mount it rule on the private lands I hunt..
*Yes *I'm sure it would work to protect young uns...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 6, 2007)

my guess is you'd just have a lot less deer being killed overall.  I think it would work if you had very experienced hunters who had all taken multiple trophies in their lives and were in it for antlers only.

However, I also think the same thing could be acheived with a close knit group of people who knew each other well and all honored their word, ala the situation Jim Thompson described, sans monetary penalties/mandatory mounting.


----------



## ryano (Nov 6, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> 3and8fan4ever,
> I guess some of us are giving feedback as to how we would feel about such a rule..if thats not what you were looking for ..I apologize..
> 
> *No* we do not have a Mount it rule on the private lands I hunt..
> *Yes *I'm sure it would work to protect young uns...



no need for an apology man. 

it was nothing against you or any one particular person that has posted at all.

I just felt like I was being slapped by the meat hunter crowd for asking for feedback on how to protect younger bucks without going full blown and kicking members out of fining the crap out of them.

for the record, Im a meat hunter too..............this is my first year in a club and Im in it for the long run hopefully.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 6, 2007)

It will work IF ALL the members understand and work toward a
common goal...That goal is really big "mature" bucks.QDM rules allow
a little wiggle room, and can allow 1-1/2 yr old 8 or 10 pts to  
be killed....With serious folks that agree to pay an extra $300+
dollars to mount a deer, in addition to membership and food plot
costs really bring out serious big buck hunters....
I joined a club like this last year, and will continue to participate
in this program...It is not for all hunters....And thats OK>>>>


----------



## burkecountydeer (Nov 6, 2007)

Like as stated before , Say right at dark you hear a buck crashing thru the woods and you think hes a wallhanger , you shoot him and hes not as big as you thought . Stuff just happens


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 6, 2007)

I understand...I just hope you can find some good members that have the same goals and you don't have to "rule out" everything...

there are some tremendous bucks being taken in GA this year, due to minimal QDM implementation...and I'm very excited about what that means for the future...


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 6, 2007)

to each his own.  in my opinion, there isn't a correct answer on how a deer camp should be run.  what is most important, is that those involved in the club have fun, obey rules (whatever they may be) and get along.  each club is going to be different and there isn't a perfect end all to what is right.  what is right is going to be determined by those involved and what each one feels.  so if one club wants to only hunt large bucks, then that's great, go get em.  and if another wants to hunt any buck, again, great that's your choice.  me personally, i don't want to shoot a buck, unless he is going on the wall.  i enjoy seeing younger bucks and some 3.5 yr olds that might need another year.  to me, i would rather observe those younger bucks and kill doe's for the table....which i also believe will help grow bigger bucks, but that's another topic.  to me, what is most fun about hunting, aside from the obvious of the chase and trying to outsmart the animal, is the fellowship, the peacefullness of being in the woods and talking about the hunt when it's over.  i get just as excited about hearing other stories of our fellow hunters as i do of my own hunts.  and further, i get as much joy, if not more, in putting someone in a stand that i scouted and having them harvest a nice buck.  i love the outdoors and everything about it.  i love the hunt and i love chasing the big boys...but i also love hunting doe's for the meat.  again, i'm not against anyone who chooses to harvest a  small buck, that's their right.  but for me, if i have the opportunity to kill a 2.5 yr old buck, or a doe, i am going to kill the doe everytime.  and for those who are against having rules in these clubs, don't join them....especially if you have children.  kids should have a free pass on shooting the small bucks.  now that being said, many qdm leases won't allow it, so that is probably not your best option.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeap, on our lease, if its a buck, you shoot, you mount it. Our folks are pretty good about passing them up, as we all have young kids starting and we are in high hopes of them killing a good buck. If it were not for them, I probably would have no issues as long as it were legal.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 6, 2007)

Spotlite said:


> Yeap, on our lease, if its a buck, you shoot, you mount it.



They allow spotlite's on your lease?


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 6, 2007)

burkecountydeer said:


> Like as stated before , Say right at dark you hear a buck crashing thru the woods and you think hes a wallhanger , you shoot him and hes not as big as you thought . Stuff just happens



Probably best to not shoot in that case. I dont know what county your in, but here, both of our bucks are QDM, we better know for dang sure that he has 4 points on one side.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 6, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> They allow spotlite's on your lease?



Only at night..........


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 6, 2007)

3and8fan4ever said:


> no need for an apology man.
> 
> it was nothing against you or any one particular person that has posted at all.
> 
> ...



I hunt meat that's my deal.  NOt trying to slap you around for hunting the way you hunt.  I am just glad I do not have to deal with that.  

I did not even know a club had such  a rule, I thought you were kidding at first until I saw all the posts.  I was just thinking I would not want to be dictated to like that, but people hunt for different reasons.  We are all hunters so I am not downing any one method or motivation behind it, just glad to follow my own rules.

I learned something today.  Now I can go back to sleep.


----------



## capt stan (Nov 6, 2007)

rex upshaw said:


> to each his own.  in my opinion, there isn't a correct answer on how a deer camp should be run.  what is most important, is that those involved in the club have fun, obey rules (whatever they may be) and get along.  each club is going to be different and there isn't a perfect end all to what is right.  what is right is going to be determined by those involved and what each one feels.  so if one club wants to only hunt large bucks, then that's great, go get em.  and if another wants to hunt any buck, again, great that's your choice.  me personally, i don't want to shoot a buck, unless he is going on the wall.  i enjoy seeing younger bucks and some 3.5 yr olds that might need another year.  to me, i would rather observe those younger bucks and kill doe's for the table....which i also believe will help grow bigger bucks, but that's another topic.  to me, what is most fun about hunting, aside from the obvious of the chase and trying to outsmart the animal, is the fellowship, the peacefullness of being in the woods and talking about the hunt when it's over.  i get just as excited about hearing other stories of our fellow hunters as i do of my own hunts.  and further, i get as much joy, if not more, in putting someone in a stand that i scouted and having them harvest a nice buck.  i love the outdoors and everything about it.  i love the hunt and i love chasing the big boys...but i also love hunting doe's for the meat.  again, i'm not against anyone who chooses to harvest a  small buck, that's their right.  but for me, if i have the opportunity to kill a 2.5 yr old buck, or a doe, i am going to kill the doe everytime.  and for those who are against having rules in these clubs, don't join them....especially if you have children.  kids should have a free pass on shooting the small bucks.  now that being said, many qdm leases won't allow it, so that is probably not your best option.




Well said!


----------



## ryano (Nov 6, 2007)

I would never even consider agreeing with this rule when it comes to any child.

thanks for the feedback guys............keep it coming!


----------



## Bruz (Nov 6, 2007)

Our rule works like this....

110" or better. If it doesn't meet this minimum then you must have it shoulder mounted or pay $200 toward the Food Plot Fund. If it is over this minimum then you can do with it what you want.

Edit: This rule does not apply to a youngsters first deer which can be any deer walking that doesn't have spots. The kids first deer does not count against their Dad's total for the year either.

Robert


----------



## ryano (Nov 6, 2007)

rex upshaw said:


> to each his own.  in my opinion, there isn't a correct answer on how a deer camp should be run.  what is most important, is that those involved in the club have fun, obey rules (whatever they may be) and get along.  each club is going to be different and there isn't a perfect end all to what is right.  what is right is going to be determined by those involved and what each one feels.  so if one club wants to only hunt large bucks, then that's great, go get em.  and if another wants to hunt any buck, again, great that's your choice.  me personally, i don't want to shoot a buck, unless he is going on the wall.  i enjoy seeing younger bucks and some 3.5 yr olds that might need another year.  to me, i would rather observe those younger bucks and kill doe's for the table....which i also believe will help grow bigger bucks, but that's another topic.  to me, what is most fun about hunting, aside from the obvious of the chase and trying to outsmart the animal, is the fellowship, the peacefullness of being in the woods and talking about the hunt when it's over.  i get just as excited about hearing other stories of our fellow hunters as i do of my own hunts.  and further, i get as much joy, if not more, in putting someone in a stand that i scouted and having them harvest a nice buck.  i love the outdoors and everything about it.  i love the hunt and i love chasing the big boys...but i also love hunting doe's for the meat.  again, i'm not against anyone who chooses to harvest a  small buck, that's their right.  but for me, if i have the opportunity to kill a 2.5 yr old buck, or a doe, i am going to kill the doe everytime.  and for those who are against having rules in these clubs, don't join them....especially if you have children.  kids should have a free pass on shooting the small bucks.  now that being said, many qdm leases won't allow it, so that is probably not your best option.





great post


----------



## ryano (Nov 6, 2007)

Bruz said:


> Our rule works like this....
> 
> 110" or better. If it doesn't meet this minimum then you must have it shoulder mounted or pay $200 toward the Food Plot Fund. If it is over this minimum then you can do with it what you want.
> 
> Robert



I love it.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 6, 2007)

Spotlite said:


> Probably best to not shoot in that case. I dont know what county your in, but here, both of our bucks are QDM, we better know for dang sure that he has 4 points on one side.



With the way your boy is piling them up and the way your wife likes to shoot big bucks, you better stop hunting or you will go broke mounting all those deer...

By the way, when you gonna shoot a biggun?


----------



## MKW (Nov 6, 2007)

*...*

What happens if someone kills a huge one, but don't want to mount it. I mean if it was obviously big enough to shoot and they don't mount it would they still be kicked out or have to pay a fine???? It could happen. I'm curious.
Mike


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 6, 2007)

3and8fan4ever said:


> I would never even consider agreeing with this rule when it comes to any child.
> 
> thanks for the feedback guys............keep it coming!



I agree Ryan, our children have no limits other than what is regulated by the law. Matter of fact, we encourage them to shoot. We have a couple small bucks, a 7 point and a 8 point  that are maybe 13 inches wide that we are setting up a couple boys on this week hoping they can kill them. Thats our only reason behind what we do on our place. I booted a guy out from what he did last season, this is how serious I take this.

We had been watching a small 8 for about a week. Kids playing football so during the week hunting was limited for us. We had plans of setting up the boys in a stand in each of the fields on top of this deer where he uses alot. Well this guy spots the buck one Friday morning, even though we asked him not to shoot, keep in mind this cat has 2 on the wall that are over 140, but he decides to set up on this little buck on a Friday evening (the kids we were putting on this deer were playing football that evening) knowing we were setting up Saturday morning on him, and he kills the little 8. I measured him, he was 12.5 inches wide outside. Talk about getting mad, I was furious, I told him to get his stuff and leave. He even called this year wanting to know when the dues needed to be paid, needless to say, I did not return his call.

We have one community stand, it was my Dads, we have designated it as a kids stand, no adult is allowed to shoot from the stand period, no exceptions, and this was the stand this guy shot from and had no kid with him.


----------



## ryano (Nov 6, 2007)

MKW said:


> What happens if someone kills a huge one, but don't want to mount it. I mean if it was obviously big enough to shoot and they don't mount it would they still be kicked out or have to pay a fine???? It could happen. I'm curious.
> Mike



well I cant understand that at all but Im sure it happens to those more fortunate than I..............Specifically, Im speaking of small bucks.

I love the idea Bruz's club has.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 6, 2007)

fatboy84 said:


> With the way your boy is piling them up and the way your wife likes to shoot big bucks, you better stop hunting or you will go broke mounting all those deer...
> 
> By the way, when you gonna shoot a biggun?



I have not killed a buck since 2003. I killed my best deer then, he was a 12 point, netted 130 and some 8`s

That was about the timing my wife was getting into the game and my son was going with me but he was only 4 or 5 yrs old. 

I devoted my time making sure my wife killed deer. I put her in the best stands and I hunted places where I knew I she would have a good chance. She has killed some good ones. She has two 8 points, a 9 point, a 7 point and a 14 point on the wall.

She has matured enough to let bucks walk, and it was at her choice. I never pushed her. Even the small ones she shot are on a plaque in my man cave

I spend my time now doing the same for my boy and my nephew. I will get back to hunting when they mature and graduate, until then, Im having a time of my life watching them.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Nov 6, 2007)

Spotlite said:


> I agree Ryan, our children have no limits other than what is regulated by the law. Matter of fact, we encourage them to shoot. We have a couple small bucks, a 7 point and a 8 point  that are maybe 13 inches wide that we are setting up a couple boys on this week hoping they can kill them. Thats our only reason behind what we do on our place. I booted a guy out from what he did last season, this is how serious I take this.
> 
> We had been watching a small 8 for about a week. Kids playing football so during the week hunting was limited for us. We had plans of setting up the boys in a stand in each of the fields on top of this deer where he uses alot. Well this guy spots the buck one Friday morning, even though we asked him not to shoot, keep in mind this cat has 2 on the wall that are over 140, but he decides to set up on this little buck on a Friday evening (the kids we were putting on this deer were playing football that evening) knowing we were setting up Saturday morning on him, and he kills the little 8. I measured him, he was 12.5 inches wide outside. Talk about getting mad, I was furious, I told him to get his stuff and leave. He even called this year wanting to know when the dues needed to be paid, needless to say, I did not return his call.
> 
> We have one community stand, it was my Dads, we have designated it as a kids stand, no adult is allowed to shoot from the stand period, no exceptions, and this was the stand this guy shot from and had no kid with him.




Yall claim deer so other people cant kill them ? I understand its for a kid and he shouldnt of shot him out of that stand but if he is a legal buck in your club he could of shot him right ? I dont know the rules in your club but ours have to be 4 pts or better on one side and if some one tries to claim a legal buck 4pts or better on one side I would still shoot him .


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 6, 2007)

formula1 said:


> It might work in some scenarios, but I doubt it.  In most cases, the guys just won't bring 'em out.  Most of you will say, "there is no one on my club that would do that".  How do you really know?
> 
> MCBUCK, I commend you for bringing yours out! Just one question, where were those new Nikons???



I used em.....I just didn't use em enough !


----------



## MKW (Nov 6, 2007)

*???*



3and8fan4ever said:


> well I cant understand that at all but Im sure it happens to those more fortunate than I..............Specifically, Im speaking of small bucks.
> 
> I love the idea Bruz's club has.




What do you mean..."those more fortunate than I" ????
I think some hunters just don't want shoulder mounts. I don't.
Mike


----------



## ryano (Nov 6, 2007)

MKW said:


> What do you mean..."those more fortunate than I" ????
> I think some hunters just don't want shoulder mounts. I don't.
> Mike



I was just saying i cant picture shooting a big buck and not having him shoulder mounted but Im sure there are those that are more fortunate than I that kill big bucks all the time that dont want to mount them...........I agree with you totally on your last sentence.........Its basically a "to each his own" thing.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 6, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> btw, we dont have a lot of rules and would not fine someone for mistakes.
> 
> basically the 5-6 of us have the same idea...to grow bigger bucks and try to stick with it


I agree with you Jim, and our lease is very similiar in aour attitude. I did make a mistake on my lease this year, and have punished my self.  I have taken it upon myself to contact each member and apologize to them for it too !
Every on to a man told me that it was a mistake, and each understood, BUT I went a step further.  I gave up my "permament stand" for the year..( I can still hunt it , but it isn't protected) and I  donated the deer.  The lease rules say I am to mount the deer, but because of the circumstances, and my own reputation within the group I have been given the reprieve of mounting a 4pt..It is a gentlemans agreement, but it is working. Lord knows....it could happen to any one.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 6, 2007)

burkecountydeer said:


> Yall claim deer so other people cant kill them ? I understand its for a kid and he shouldnt of shot him out of that stand but if he is a legal buck in your club he could of shot him right ? I dont know the rules in your club but ours have to be 4 pts or better on one side and if some one tries to claim a legal buck 4pts or better on one side I would still shoot him .



Our little club is small with only 4 members. They sign an agreement up front understanding that this is a kids comes first club, and as an adult that has killed good deer, they agree to only shoot a mature buck. If they didnt want that, they should have moved on at that point and not signed and payed the dues. We simply asked this guy not to shoot the small immature buck so a kid can shoot him. Nothing more. If our kids were not there, have it as long it as it is legal. Its not that hard to see a buck and figure out if he is mature. But I know for a fact, a 12 or 13 inch 8 point is long way from maturity. A border line buck, no problem, but not out of that particular stand unless it is a child, no exceptions. I would not even consider asking a member to not shoot a buck that is outside his ears.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 6, 2007)

Spotlite said:


> I have not killed a buck since 2003. I killed my best deer then, he was a 12 point, netted 130 and some 8`s
> 
> That was about the timing my wife was getting into the game and my son was going with me but he was only 4 or 5 yrs old.
> 
> ...




Great job bud....

Oh, and great show of respect for your dad by what you guys did with his stand.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Nov 6, 2007)

Spotlite said:


> Our little club is small with only 4 members. They sign an agreement up front understanding that this is a kids comes first club, and as an adult that has killed good deer, they agree to only shoot a mature buck. If they didnt want that, they should have moved on at that point and not signed and payed the dues. We simply asked this guy not to shoot the small immature buck so a kid can shoot him. Nothing more. If our kids were not there, have it as long it as it is legal. Its not that hard to see a buck and figure out if he is mature. But I know for a fact, a 12 or 13 inch 8 point is long way from maturity. A border line buck, no problem, but not out of that particular stand unless it is a child, no exceptions. I would not even consider asking a member to not shoot a buck that is outside his ears.




Ohh ok  I gotcha


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 6, 2007)

3and8fan4ever said:


> done the same thing last weekend..........except my forkhorn was missing a horn on one side and I seriously shot it for a doe............currently there is nothing in my club that says I couldnt but Im a little upset one of my buck tags are gone now. I think an exception is definitely in order for those type of mishaps...........it happens.


In my case, I was allowed some leinency, but in ANY case a second offense would result in a member not "invited" to join the next season.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 6, 2007)

3and8fan4ever said:


> I would never even consider agreeing with this rule when it comes to any child.
> 
> thanks for the feedback guys............keep it coming!



we are lucky enough to not have any young kids as of now


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 6, 2007)

bad rule  If I pay my dues and a legal buck comes by  I should be allowed to take it--- mounting it should be my option-- I was in a good club and the President made this a rule with no vote by the voting members - after my dues were paid---(had to be shoulder mount)  -- I dropped out---- why should someone be REQUIRED to mount a legal buck when he has bigger bucks already on the wall-- unless the rule was voted in by the membership fair and square


----------



## Acrey (Nov 6, 2007)

*Tell me if I should mount this or not?*

Thought he was bigger he was running through the woods and there are very few openings to get a shot off, only wish he had some more mass. I think he is a 2 1/2 year old deer. Look at the cut on his eye it had fresh blood on it and his ear had a cut in the inside of it also, he had been fighting the night before.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Nov 6, 2007)

Id mount him acrey , jmo


----------



## Acrey (Nov 6, 2007)

also my club has 20000 acres of wma on the back side and 1500 acres on the  other that is quality managed and a nother 3000 that is if you shoot it you mount it and they only shoot 130 class or better but its across the rd and a 800 acre tract that ajoins them that is quality managed but we have 600 acres.


----------



## OconeeJim (Nov 6, 2007)

*I joined a "shoot it/mount it" club yrs ago*

...the rule did not last thru opening weekend!  I killed a nice 8 ptr. opening morning...maybe 120"....took it on to the taxidermist during lunch that very day.  The next day after the morning hunt, there were two bucks on the skinning pole....neither as good as mine from the day before.  The two hunters were cutting their antlers off with a hacksaw when I drove up.  I called the taxidermist Sun. noon and told him I was coming to pick my horns up.  He had already skinned out the head...cost me $25 to get my antlers back.

Obviously the rule wasn't working on that lease...matter of fact, the rulemakers formally did away with it right then.


----------



## whitworth (Nov 6, 2007)

*Some hunters*

sure do find more ways of spending more and more money.


----------



## birddog1 (Nov 6, 2007)

This is the rule on  my club.We have 300 acres in troup county and 3 members.we shoulder mount a buck if we kill it.A member shot a 110 class 8 pt last year and he had it mounted or would not have been in the club this year.We have never had a problem with the rule.over the last 5 years we have killed 8 bucks in the 115 to 135 class.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 6, 2007)

burkecountydeer said:


> Ohh ok  I gotcha





No problem, Im just doing what I think will give these kids the best chance possible to kil a descent buck.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Nov 6, 2007)

Spotlite said:


> No problem, Im just doing what I think will give these kids the best chance possible to kil a descent buck.



No problem with that , im only 15 , Not many people are like that !!!


----------



## The Bell Man (Nov 6, 2007)

*you shoot it you mount it*

Our club has this rule and it works out good, if it's a trophy to you, then shoot it and mount it.


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 6, 2007)

I wanna find one of these clubs!! I have been in clubs where people shoot any thing that is brown.  I am tired of it.  I want my shot at a monster.  Anybody on here in a club that has an opening for 2008?? send me a PM!  BTW I LOVE THE IDEA!  My dad (who hunted growing up, but never hunted hard til his huntin buddy came along, ME) never killed a good buck until last year when he was huntin with me.  It only scored like 110, but it was a trophy for him and for me.  He got it mounted!  Hangin on his wall now! Read the signature good fellas.


----------



## gdaagent (Nov 6, 2007)

I agree that everyone should understand the club rules before joining. But a mandatory "you shoot it, you mount it" rule can get expensive for the hunter that stays in the woods a lot during the season. Not to mention taking up a lot of the "wifey poo's" wall space. You may have to take down pics of the kids to put up a deer head. That'll go over real well.

I like the 4 point on one side rule that most of the counties in the West Central GA area have adopted. A 15" spread is hard to determine at a distance. The QDM rules have made a difference in quality bucks in this area. I think it should be statewide.

I talked to one club that had a one buck limit. Heck. You're only allowed two, anyway. If you shoot a nice 10 pointer on opening morning and a huge 12 pointer walks out during the rut, you have to pass it up. I don't think so. But I was told the rules before hand and I passed because of this. What are the odds of killing two wall hangers in the same season? Probably, slim to none. But I would like to have that option.

If you know the rules up front, it's your option to pass if you don't like them.


----------



## biggin13 (Nov 6, 2007)

I think it should be a personal decision!!!   some people do not have that kind of money...


----------



## pfharris1965 (Nov 6, 2007)

*...*



gdaagent said:


> I agree that everyone should understand the club rules before joining. But a mandatory "you shoot it, you mount it" rule can get expensive for the hunter that stays in the woods a lot during the season. Not to mention taking up a lot of the "wifey poo's" wall space. You may have to take down pics of the kids to put up a deer head. That'll go over real well.
> 
> I like the 4 point on one side rule that most of the counties in the West Central GA area have adopted. A 15" spread is hard to determine at a distance. The QDM rules have made a difference in quality bucks in this area. I think it should be statewide.
> 
> ...


 

I notice you are in Harris county...we are in Talbot county...the rule you describe sounds like our club...it has been working well so far...thanks for your statements about passing on the club once you are informed of the rules up front......that is exactly what we do when showing the lease to a potential member, we make them well aware of all the rules so they can make a decision on whether or not their hunting style will work with our club...

Best if both club and potential member are honest up front...


----------



## pfharris1965 (Nov 6, 2007)

*...*



Eddy M. said:


> why should someone be REQUIRED to mount a legal buck when he has bigger bucks already on the wall


 
But in the interest of QDM and being a true trophy hunter, why would you shoot something smaller than you already have on the wall?  If you want meat, shoot does......

Where bucks are concerned, I always shoot to better what I have killed or "out unique" what I have killed (you know, more mass, a kicker point, etc)...if it is simply a mainframe 8 or 10 that is smaller than the ones I have killed, I will let it walk...


----------



## potsticker (Nov 6, 2007)

Brianolds you are are right. In a club you might not see a good buck all year, and i dont mind someone shooting it .Its all about perseption. One mans trash is another mans treasure. Im not about QDM or any thing like it. We have guest down and they shoot deer, doesnt matter the size. does small bucks, ect. This week the members will put a slight bit of pressure on the bigger deer, and with a little luck some of us will take a deer in the 5 to 7 year old class. If the antlers are a little broke off ,or the deer looks a little worn out ,we may decide to pass it up. Its all about personal preference! Good luck to everyone, this week is the one we have all been waiting for.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Nov 6, 2007)

3and 8, I only was responding to the question that you asked earlier. This rule will work if you have all your club members agreeing to this rule. The club I was in had this rule 10 years before Meriwether County ever went to QDM. The WMA Joe Qurtz was owned be several people who had money. They went to the clubs around the area and got it started around their club. The club I was in you were allowed a couple of visit hunts. The next year you hunted on a pass with another member. Then on the third season you could become a member, if they had an opening. You have to be serious about QDM to go through this kind of process. I did not get to become a member but I enjoyed hunting this area. I saw more deer in one year than I had seen my whole life. When you hunt a morning and an afternoon and see 30 deer and then 15 more while riding the roads being shown the club, you can understand how they got this way by their rules. It is not for everyone. I got in a club last year that said that they were QDM. The first morning the president killed a 6 pointer. I knew right then that it was not for me. I finished the season and hunted when most were not there. I have my whole family hunting now and if I put them on a stand and they know that they can shoot whatever they want. My wife made a decision saturday to not shoot a doe because she knows that the rut is comming and she wants a big buck. She has never killed a buck before and neither has my Dad until a couple of weeks ago. I choose what I want to shoot. I talk with the people in the clubs around us and they tell me what they are looking for and I tell them. What I may consider a trophy is not to others. I understand that, and so does my family. They have learned that when I say if you will be patient it will happen. I hunted on Open land most of my life and it was if its brown its down. If anyone chooses to hunt this way, its their choice. I do not expect everyone to conform to the way of a certain few. That is why when you start a club with other people, you all have to have the same goals. If it is 3 and 1/2 year old bucks or if it is 5 and 1/2 year old bucks or older. You have to all be willing to educate each other and all abide by these rules as a whole. Not part but all of it.

To respond about what if this happened and what if that happened, you know what would happen before you pull the trigger. If there is a doubt, don't do it. You will know when you are on a big buck when he shows.  The buck in my avatar walked on a guy opening morning. Only because he could not get a clear shot on the buck. The doe standing in front of him was legal but he chose to let them both walk. I know for some people out there they would have tried to shoot them both. Some would have done as this guy did. Its like some have said, To each his own. This is the way it is and will be. Its America. You have the right to choose and what ever way you choose, its not wrong. Its your choice. I was just giving examples of some of the clubs I was in in the past. I have not found many people that hunt near me that have the same ideas I have, but I know a few who are in line with mine. This is what you have to look for when looking for members. Good Luck, Tim


----------



## HMwolfpup (Nov 6, 2007)

my uncle in South Ga manages his land this way and it seems to work.  They have some gamecam pics of some HUGE bucks.  The only times I've seen any bucks taken off the land though, they were actually deer that weren't small, but weren't "trophy" bucks either, however, they were all shot by guys who had never shot a buck before.  My uncle requires proof that the deer is mounted to (either a pic or have him over to see it after it's done).


----------



## doeinheat08 (Nov 7, 2007)

burkecountydeer said:


> No im not . I shoot every living thing I see . And leave it in the woods .


 
I will keep in mind not to walk anywhere around where you hunt.


----------



## Bruz (Nov 7, 2007)

3and8fan4ever said:


> I love it.



Ryan,

I came up with the rule just to protect the young bucks and it's worked so far. We haven't taken a single buck from the property in 2 years and the property wasn't leased for 2 years before that so we should have some nice 3.5-5.5 year old bucks on our club this year. I have already seen 2 that are shooters in 1 weekend of Bow Hunting. I can't wait for gun season to get here.

Robert


----------



## k_g_b (Nov 7, 2007)

If I could afford to mount it I still wouldn't do it. I like looking at them but I have better uses for my money. I will put the horns on a plaque and it doesn't matter what size it is.


----------



## OconeeJim (Nov 7, 2007)

*alright KGB, I have a jeep and a motorhome for sale*



k_g_b said:


> If I could afford to mount it I still wouldn't do it. I like looking at them but I have better uses for my money. I will put the horns on a plaque and it doesn't matter what size it is.


JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN TO DELIVER THEM!!!


----------

